# What's Weybridge like?



## EmbroideryQueen (10 May 2013)

Posted this in Soapbox before realising that it made more sense to post in here -doh 

Anyway, I just wondered if anyone could tell me what Weybridge and surrounding areas were like as a place to live/work/shop/ride etc?  I currently live in Yorkshire and may or may not be moving to Surrey so just trying to get the gen on the area.  I used to live in Caversham, Berks but have lived up North for years so it's a big decision whether to move or not 

I can't imagine being happy living anywhere other than a village so any suggestions for nice places would be great. Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## kaluki (10 May 2013)

Used to Live in Addlestone a couple of miles away from Weybridge, wouldn't move back there, overcrowded, no where to ride, and the last time I drove through Weybridge It was a nightmare, gridlocked! And that area is SO expensive!!
I have lived in Farnborough Hampshire, for the past 30 yrs, so much nicer, more open, more space, LOADS of different hacking, Near to M3 for London, airports etc.
Coming from Yorkishire to Weybridge would be a massive change, one I wouldn't like or enjoy. 
Good luck in what ever you choose.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (10 May 2013)

Thanks kaluki   I may not enjoy it either.  I live in a tiny hamlet, under big skies and I love the peace and quiet and the natural beauty of the fields with which I am surrounded.  I may have no choice though so I want to arm myself with as much knowledge about Weybridge and the surrounding area to enable me to make a more informed choice if and when the time comes


----------



## Luci07 (16 May 2013)

But if you need to be in that vicinity there are lots of smaller villages around. Weybridge is a pretty town and expensive but you would not have to go far to find something you are more used to. Why do you need to be there specifically?


----------



## LynH (16 May 2013)

Weybridge is a town not a village but is nice and expensive. I used to keep my horses there but there really wasn't any hacking. If you are looking to work in Weybridge then you may prefer to live a bit to the south and west of Weybridge. There are a lot of nice areas along the A3 heading out towards Guildford which are better for keeping horses but still close enough to easily commute to Weybridge for work or home.


----------



## Firewell (17 May 2013)

Weybridge is commuter territory for London and is very suburban and expensive IMO. We have some absolutely gorgeous little villages here in Surrey/Hants with little pockets of rural life which will feel more like you are used to but you have to come south a little bit more away from London and the M25.


----------



## Snowy Celandine (17 May 2013)

Thanks everyone. I may need to move there because of husband's work. I don't like the idea of living in a town like I said and OH is happy to have a 30 mile or so commute if there are any nice villages that fit the bill?

Not sure if we will need to move or not at this stage but when we have made a decision we will come and stay in the area for a couple of days to look round. Think we may have to employ a house finding agency but I will probably post again for tips on where to look


----------



## Luci07 (25 May 2013)

Have a look at Reigate. Really pretty, good train service although better and faster from Redhill which is the next town along. Have a look at train services in the southeast and then work from there.

Just re read your post. Had assumed you meant 30mins into London but do you mean 30 miles from Weybridge?


----------



## fabscd (25 May 2013)

If hubby is happy to be 30 miles away you have a LOT of choice. I am biased because it is my area but i would really look at the villages skirting around Guildford. I live in West Clandon, which probably isn't the sort of place you are looking for, but up into the Surrey Hills, Shere, Albury, Abinger, Gomshall sort of way, all relatively easy to get to Weybridge of a morning (the worst traffic you will get will be right near Weybridge - I work in Walton on Thames and so A3/Seven Hills Road is my route to work every morning) and all very pretty little villages. Everywhere round here is expensive, i would definitely head south from Weybridge, between the A3 and M23 is probably a good area to start if it is small villages and countryside you are looking for


----------



## Snowy Celandine (26 May 2013)

Thank you Luci07.  Sorry, yes, I meant 30 miles from Weybridge but OH actually says that up to 40 miles is fine.  Since it's him who will be doing the commuting I am happy to go along with whatever he wants.  We will be so much closer to London wherever we end up in Surrey  and that will be a huge bonus for him getting to meetings and also for international flights.  I will take a look at Reigate 

Thanks fabscd too   I will bear all the places that you mention in mind as well.  I am compiling a list of all the suggestions gleaned from you helpful HHOers for if and when we make our first house hunting trip   Everything is still very much up in the air at the moment and will be for some months I expect but I have still got my fingers crossed that OH decides to make the move because I feel so excited about it!


----------



## Firewell (26 May 2013)

Look at the villages around Godalming as well . V pretty and rural and close to mainline into waterloo, and close to the A3 to get to weybridge. There's lots of lovely places round here, as a local I may be biased but it's true .


----------



## Snowy Celandine (26 May 2013)

Thanks Firewell   I've added villages near Godalming to my list


----------

